# Lange Schrauben für Silent Loop 280



## chocochipsbaer (23. November 2017)

*Lange Schrauben für Silent Loop 280*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Silent Loop 280, welche ich vpn push auf push-pull erweitern möchte. Mein Problem ist nun, dass bei der AiO nur 8 lange Schrauben für zwei Lüfter dabei waren. Ich habe mir nun zusätzliche Schrauben bestellt, welche aber nicht in die Gewinde der Silent Loop passen.

XSPC Radiatorschrauben 6-32 30mm Schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Diese Schrauben sind zu groß! Ich habe leider keine Schieblehre, mit der ich die be quiet Schrauben messen kann. Ich habe auch bei einer Internetrecherche nichts hilfreiches gefunden.

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## L4D2K (23. November 2017)

*AW: Lange Schrauben fÃ¼r Silent Loop 280*

Die Alphacool Radiatoren haben M3 Gewinde.
Solche müssten passen Schrauben M3 x 30mm Senk: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Würde aber eher im Baumarkt mal nach passenden Schrauben suchen, sind dort bestimmt günstiger.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (23. November 2017)

*AW: Lange Schrauben für Silent Loop 280*

Und Alphacool ist mit be quiet identisch oder was?


----------



## Redrudi (23. November 2017)

*AW: Lange Schrauben für Silent Loop 280*

Rufe doch mal bei Be Quiet an,sind wirklich sehr hilfsbereit dort.


----------



## L4D2K (23. November 2017)

*AW: Lange Schrauben für Silent Loop 280*

Der Radiator der Silentloop ist der Alphacool NexXxoS ST30.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (23. November 2017)

*AW: Lange Schrauben für Silent Loop 280*

Alles klar, vielen Dank!


----------



## Chimera (25. November 2017)

*AW: Lange Schrauben für Silent Loop 280*

Einfach mal dem Eddy von Aquatuning ne PM schreiben und ihn fragen. Die BQ Silent Loop stammt genauso wie die Fractal Kelvin aus dem Hause Alphacool, sie wurde einfach zusammen mit BQ optimiert. Nur kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen, dass du mit Push-Pull bei der Silent Loop in erster Linie mehr Lautstärke erreichen wirst, aber nicht mega viel bessere Tempis. Denn der Nexxxos Radi ist nicht so engmaschig wie z.B. das ganze Asetek Zeugs, welches Corsair, Cryorig, Arctic, etc. verwenden und der Nexxxos Radi profitiert nicht so extrem von Push-Pull.
Hab selbst bei meiner Silent Loop 120, welche ja von Haus aus mit Push-Pull kommt, den Versuch gemacht und nicht schlecht gestaunt: im Idle war der Phenom II X4 970 gerade mal 1-2°C wärmer, unter Last gerade mal max.(!) 5°C.  Man merkt bei der Silent Loop eben schon, dass sie kein Performancemodell ist, sondern eben auf leisen betrieb hin optimiert und drum ist sie im direkten Vergleich mit ihren Geschwistern Eisbaer und Kelvin etwas schwächer. Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass die Pure Wings eh etwas grottige Lüfis für ne Wakü sind, sprich man dann besser mehr Performance durch zwei hochwertige Lüfis generiert und diese einfach im Push-Betrieb lässt, dann bleibt es leise und man gewinnt trotzdem etwas dazu


----------



## chocochipsbaer (27. November 2017)

*AW: Lange Schrauben für Silent Loop 280*

Ich hab mir nämlich jetzt extra zwei Pure Wings 2 dazugeholt. Die Idee war, dass mehrere Lüfter bei niedriger Drehzahl eine geringere Geräuschkulisse erzeugen, als weniger Lüfter mit höherer Drehzahl. Das Szenario mit zwei Lüftern im Push finde ich da schon ganz cool. Ich wollte das einfach nur etwas optimieren.


----------

